# gudule



## urizon9

Ciao! Non riesco a trovare questa parola nel mio dizionario.Chiedo scusa in anticipo se la mia parola è sbagliata(L'ho vista in un programma televisivo scritta così,con la lettera"g" minuscola)Grazie!
_Dans la rue j'ai vu une *gudule.*_


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... Gli unici riferimenti che ho trovato riguardano la santa e l'autrice di libri per ragazzi...


----------



## urizon9

Sì,dopo aver riflettuto su questo,penso che debba essere un nome oppure un cognome di una persona,quindi non si può trovarlo nel dizionario. Grazie comunque,Necsus!


----------



## lingogal

urizon9 said:


> Sì,dopo aver riflettuto riflesso su questo,penso che debba essere un nome oppure un cognome di una persona,quindi non si può trovarlo nel dizionario. Grazie comunque,Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

lingogal said:
			
		

> Sì,dopo aver riflesso riflettuto su questo, penso che debba essere un nome oppure un cognome di una persona, quindi non si può trovarlo nel dizionario.


Dal Garzanti (riflettere):
ant. reflettere, _v. tr_. [pres. _io riflètto ecc_. ; part. pass. _riflèsso_ nella forma tr., _riflettuto_ in quella intr.]


----------



## lingogal

Necsus said:


> Dal Garzanti (riflettere):
> ant. reflettere, _v. tr_. [pres. _io riflètto ecc_. ; part. pass. _riflèsso_ nella forma tr., _riflettuto_ in quella intr.]



Oops!  Grazie per la spiegazione---ho imparato qualcosa oggi! Scusami, urizon9.


----------

